

Life Hack: Rediscover Twitter by unfollowing almost everyone. - sxates
http://sxates.com/personal/twitter100/

======
brennanjp
While I see the value in this, couldn't you just utilize lists to work in your
favor?

ie - make a list of the ~100 accounts who are of the highest value to you and
rely heavily on that stream.

There are just so many interesting people out there (I follow ~750 accounts).

